# 1 TB portable hard drive : WD or Seagate ???



## savvy (Jul 11, 2014)

I am looking for an external 1TB hard drive.. I am confused between these two : 
1. Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com
2. WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com
 Can anyone tell pros and cons of both ... Few bucks price difference is not a major concern for me... Which one i should go for ??? Or any other better alternatives ??


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

+1 to WD My Passport Ultra.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2014)

Get the My Passport Ultra


----------



## savvy (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok.. Thnx for your reply..


----------

